# Martin Logan Descent i & Depth i Subs



## recruit

As some of you may well know I am looking at getting a new sub sometime in the near future and have been looking at Martin Logans Descent which seems to be rather good from reviews and the specs are quite impressive but so is the price, has anyone had experience with the Descent i and I am mainly looking at it for its music capabilities but also movies but not as important.

*Specs*

*Frequency Response*
18–120 Hz ±3dB; Anechoic through LFE effects input

*Low Pass Filter Frequency*
30, 35, 45, 55, 65, 80Hz

*High Pass Filter Frequency*
Bypass, 40Hz, 70Hz

*Low Frequency Transducer*
Three 10" (25.4cm) high excursion, aluminum cone with extended throw drive assembly, sealed non-resonant asymmetrical chamber format

*Amplifier*
Three 250W (at less than 0.24% THD)
Three 700W (peak)
2100W (peak, system total)


*Impedance*
Line level RCA: 20,000 Ohms. Compatible with 4, 6, or 8 Ohm rated amplifiers.

*Audio Controls*
±10dB at 25Hz
±10dB at 50Hz

*Inputs*
Left/Right RCA Line Level, RCA and XLR LFE, Speaker Level

*Power Draw*
Max: 750 Watts
Idle: 30 Watts
Standby: 10 Watts


*Weight*
105 lbs. (47.7 kg)

*Dimensions *
21.4" × 20.5" × 19.9"
(54.4cm × 51.9cm × 50.5cm)

 *Brochure *


----------



## jackfish

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I would love to have one but cannot afford it. I've listened to its little brother the Grotto, and the sealed, servo-controlled subwoofer is all its cracked up to be.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



jackfish said:


> I would love to have one but cannot afford it. I've listened to its little brother the Grotto, and the sealed, servo-controlled subwoofer is all its cracked up to be.


I need to find a dealership willing to lend me one for a home demo but not too sure that will be possible, may just have to be a demo in the shop but it certainly looks the part and weighs in quite a bit...just hoping the sound will impress.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Just looking at it on paper, it will probably be a super musical sub with half decent depth ability, depending on what your expectations are. Its probably a cracking reasonably compact sub, and has obvious parallels with the supposedly uber Paradigm sub 2.

Its hard to begin to consider this would be a bad sub, but then its asking price must come from somewhere. ou know me by now, I wouldnt consider it worth its purchase price, but worth is personal and meaningless really in this kind of discussion. 

One thing is for sure, its a nice looking piece of kit.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I don't know, you DIY boys really have got it nailed 

:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I utterly adore my Depth and my Brother owns the Descent i. With the "i" Revision, only the Descent underwent a major transformation. The Descent used a single 400 Watt Amplifier whereas the "i" uses 3 250 Watt Amplifiers or one for each 10" Woofer. The Depth and Grotto mostly got Cosmetic Upgrades with slight increases in power (50 Watts) and a tweak to the Servo Circuit. However, when I called ML, they told me there is no issue with using a Depth with a Depth i as they are so similar.

Believe it or not, but a few CLX Owners (ML's 25K Reference), have actually gone with the Depth instead due to better synergy. James Tanner, VP of Bryston, briefly used dual Depth's with his CLX's. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Thanks Jack, I thought you might/hoping chime in and am grateful for the input as I know you have a lot of experience with ML products and I want a quality sub to partner my ProAcs 

I will also try and get a listen to the Depth.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I utterly adore mine. Here is the link to the Stereophile Review: http://www.stereophile.com/subwoofers/804ml/

The Descent i is fantastic as well and is capable of more SPL's. However, the Depth puts out a shocking amount of true Bass.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



recruit said:


> I don't know, you DIY boys really have got it nailed
> 
> :bigsmile:


Well, you dont miss what youve never had


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I have huge respect for the DIY Speaker/Subwoofer Field, but I must say Martin Logan literally devoted 8 Years of R&D in developing the Descent. This phase included, at one point an Electrostatic Subwoofer that was absurdly large, as finding the right formula to match all ESL and ESL Hybrids proved to be an arduous task.

In the end, they based the Design mainly off the almost $100,000 Dollar Statement E2's Bass Towers. The Balanced Force Arrangement (3 Woofers Placed 120 Degrees Apart) almost negates all Cabinet Vibration. Salesmen, when Demonstrating the Descent and Depth, sometimes place a Quarter on the Top of the Subwoofer and play an outrageously loud Bass Track to show the Coin does not move.

In addition, the TriLinear Driver Array gives you the equivalent 18" Woofer with less Distortion and reduced Thermal Load by using 3 Woofers as opposed to 1.
Add in Triple Servo Control and a Sealed Enclosure and you really have a Subwoofer that excels with both Music and HT.

This was Martin Logan at its apex when these Subwoofers were Designed. Before Co-Founder Gayle Sanders sold off Martin Logan to ShoreView (also Parent Company of Paradigm/Anthem) a time when R&D and innovation meant more than Market Share and Profits. A time when there were no Chinese Made non Electrostatic Speakers and a time when they sold a Speaker like the Statement that they literally lost Money on. Sadly, those days are gone. However, a few of the original Designs remain. The Descent/Depth being one of a few.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JoeESP9

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

All DIY'rs (myself included) can place a speaker in a nice box, tube etc. We can fiddle with things and get really good sound for very little money. This is especially so on sub woofers. However, what we can't usually do is have drivers made to our specs. Couple that with the servo feedback; most of us can't do it and for those who can it's a lot of work to do it. Also, consider the fit and finish you get. ML products are premium priced, look like premium stuff, perform like premium gear and IMO worth it.

A servo operated sub will usually go lower cleaner and louder than the equivalent (speaker size compared) one without. The Descent-i includes three 250Watt amplifiers. It also has a variable high pass filter in addition to the standard low pass filter. Most subs have only a low pass filter. Having a high pass filter makes integration between the mains and sub a much easier task.


----------



## JoeESP9

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Moonfly said:


> Just looking at it on paper, it will probably be a super musical sub with half decent depth ability, depending on what your expectations are. Its probably a cracking reasonably compact sub, and has obvious parallels with the supposedly uber Paradigm sub 2.
> 
> Its hard to begin to consider this would be a bad sub, but then its asking price must come from somewhere. ou know me by now, I wouldnt consider it worth its purchase price, but worth is personal and meaningless really in this kind of discussion.
> 
> One thing is for sure, its a nice looking piece of kit.


I would say -3dB @ 18Hz is quite deep. I'm presuming this is a anechoic measurement, if so, normal in room gain and judicious placement should give reasonably flat response to ~15Hz.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have huge respect for the DIY Speaker/Subwoofer Field, but I must say Martin Logan literally devoted 8 Years of R&D in developing the Descent. This phase included, at one point an Electrostatic Subwoofer that was absurdly large, as finding the right formula to match all ESL and ESL Hybrids proved to be an arduous task.
> 
> In the end, they based the Design mainly off the almost $100,000 Dollar Statement E2's Bass Towers. The Balanced Force Arrangement (3 Woofers Placed 120 Degrees Apart) almost negates all Cabinet Vibration. Salesmen, when Demonstrating the Descent and Depth, sometimes place a Quarter on the Top of the Subwoofer and play an outrageously loud Bass Track to show the Coin does not move.
> 
> In addition, the TriLinear Driver Array gives you the equivalent 18" Woofer with less Distortion and reduced Thermal Load by using 3 Woofers as opposed to 1.
> Add in Triple Servo Control and a Sealed Enclosure and you really have a Subwoofer that excels with both Music and HT.
> 
> This was Martin Logan at its apex when these Subwoofers were Designed. Before Co-Founder Gayle Sanders sold off Martin Logan to ShoreView (also Parent Company of Paradigm/Anthem) a time when R&D and innovation meant more than Market Share and Profits. A time when there were no Chinese Made non Electrostatic Speakers and a time when they sold a Speaker like the Statement that they literally lost Money on. Sadly, those days are gone. However, a few of the original Designs remain. The Descent/Depth being one of a few.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks again Jack, you really have got me wanting one already, can't wait to hear a demo of both subs tbh and hopefully be able to get a home one if possible, my usual dealership does not deal in ML products some I am going to have to find some one else


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I have not been able to find a dealership local to me to get a home demonstration and with not being too well long drives are not really possible, I am tossing and turning over getting the Depth i or Descent i but just not sure, I have managed to get good discounts though on both subs :scratch:

I have sold my BK sub so am just running 5.0 atm.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
Unless your room is huge, the Depth i is quite capable. That being said, the Descent i really is amazing, My Brother and one of my closest friends both have the Descent i and I am sometimes jealous. Especially my friend who got his when a huge Nationwide American A/V Store went Out of Business and got it for 60% off.

Regardless, both have been shocked at how much Bass the Depth produces. Also, the Depth weighs around 70 Pounds whereas the Decent is over 100 Pounds which makes it a 2 Man lift for ease.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Unless your room is huge, the Depth i is quite capable. That being said, the Descent i really is amazing, My Brother and one of my closest friends both have the Descent i and I am sometimes jealous. Especially my friend who got his when a huge Nationwide American A/V Store went Out of Business and got it for 60% off.
> 
> Regardless, both have been shocked at how much Bass the Depth produces. Also, the Depth weighs around 70 Pounds whereas the Decent is over 100 Pounds which makes it a 2 Man lift for ease.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack, you know tbh I am not after high SPL any more just the quality of bass that I get and the Depth i might just give me that and I can save the rest and treat my daughter, the dealer that I am potentially buying it from will be delivering it himself and installing it also although that is not really necessary but he will any way, I might ask if he could bring a long both subs and decide then but I shall see.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



recruit said:


> Thanks Jack, you know tbh I am not after high SPL any more just the quality of bass that I get and the Depth i might just give me that and I can save the rest and treat my daughter, the dealer that I am potentially buying it from will be delivering it himself and installing it also although that is not really necessary but he will any way, I might ask if he could bring a long both subs and decide then but I shall see.


Hello,
John, I look forward to reading your findings. I really think either will be a synergistic match to your excellent HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> John, I look forward to reading your findings. I really think either will be a synergistic match to your excellent HT.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hopefully it should happen soon so will let you know how I get on :T


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> John, I look forward to reading your findings. I really think either will be a synergistic match to your excellent HT.
> Cheers,
> JJ


An update Jack, I have purchased a Martin Logan Depth i in Light Cherry but because they do not have any in the country or Descents in stock it will be a couple of weeks for delivery, boy do I hate waiting for things but I like the flexibility that this sub offers in connections for Home Cinema and 2 channel music, which will be interesting


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
John, congratulations amigo. I really think you are going to love it. Hopefully it will arrive sooner than expected.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> John, congratulations amigo. I really think you are going to love it. Hopefully it will arrive sooner than expected.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Cheers Jack, fingers crossed, I hope so :foottap: :T


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Gotta say, that is one beutiful sub, even prettier then the Sub 1 or 2. I'm sure it will excede your expectations and then some. Very very nice!:T


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



bambino said:


> Gotta say, that is one beutiful sub, even prettier then the Sub 1 or 2. I'm sure it will excede your expectations and then some. Very very nice!:T


Thanks bambino :T I'm sure looking forward to getting it and will probably do a review of it as I have had a few subs go through my house!


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I really look forward to reading your findings. You really do have an excellent HT and I hope this recent addition brings you even more enjoyment.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I'm looking forward to it Jack and tbh if it adds more to my music then I will be a happy chappy, btw JJ are they easy to position like what I have had before or do you think it will too confined in between my speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I have not found setup to be more difficult with the Depth than with a conventional Subwoofer. I have not read any Professional Reviews which spoke of either the Depth or Descent needing esoteric setup options.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have not found setup to be more difficult with the Depth than with a conventional Subwoofer. I have not read any Professional Reviews which spoke of either the Depth or Descent needing esoteric setup options.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Just what I wanted to hear Jack. Thank you :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
Here are some Reviews that you probably have already read, but perhaps others have not. I am including the original Depth as well as the "i" Revision was not extensive in the way it was for the Descent which went from a single 400 Watt Amplifier to three 250 Watt Amplifiers. When I spoke to ML about adding a Depth i for having Dual Subwoofers, they said they were close enough that it is not an issue. The same cannot be said of the Descent.

http://www.stereophile.com/subwoofers/804ml/
http://www.avtalk.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15239&highlight=martin+logan+depth
http://hcc.techradar.com/node/2893
I remember talking to you about the results of the AV Talk Test of the Depth. And yours will be even better!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I remember the AV Talk tests well as I was there and the ML Depth performed admirably, thanks for the links Jacks :T I have read a couple of them and I just cannot wait to get my hands on it :foottap:


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

When is it do to arrive? i'm anticipating your results and review.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I am with you Bambino. John is truly a gifted Writer and as I own the earlier iteration, I am most intrigued to read his findings. 

I will say that the Drivers do take a little time to break in. The Rubber Surrounds are super thick and Aluminum Drivers conspire to add a definite Break In Period. Also, there are a myriad of User Options so it definitely takes some time to acquaint to the Subwoofer. 

My Depth was NOS (New Old Stock) owned by a Employee of a now defunct Nationwide A/V Chain. (Sound Advice part of Tweeter) He never hooked it up and even threw in an Audioquest Sub-1 Subwoofer Cable as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



bambino said:


> When is it do to arrive? i'm anticipating your results and review.:T


I have been told 7-10 days once the order is placed (probably a couple of weeks though) as IIRC they have to come from the US or Canada.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am with you Bambino. John is truly a gifted Writer and as I own the earlier iteration, I am most intrigued to read his findings.
> 
> I will say that the Drivers do take a little time to break in. The Rubber Surrounds are super thick and Aluminum Drivers conspire to add a definite Break In Period. Also, there are a myriad of User Options so it definitely takes some time to acquaint to the Subwoofer.
> 
> My Depth was NOS (New Old Stock) owned by a Employee of a now defunct Nationwide A/V Chain. (Sound Advice part of Tweeter) He never hooked it up and even threw in an Audioquest Sub-1 Subwoofer Cable as well.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack, I really am looking forward to getting my hands on this sub as I have owned a few and also heard most but never a 3 driver configuration


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I am looking forward to hearing about it reqruit, can't wait. Sinilar to Moonflys idea of doing a sub 2 has me facinated because of the configuration of the drivers, kind of like the decent, the triple and sextuplit driver idea just has my mind awondering of the sound they will produce, should be pretty spectacular.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
What is really interesting is that Paradigm did not release a Subwoofer with a similar configuration until both Companies were owned by the same Parent Company (ShoreView). Otherwise, I honestly think there would be some sort of Patent Infringement Claim. It is just that it has been over a Decade since ML released the first Decscent and no other Companies have released similar arrangements until Paradigm.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What is really interesting is that Paradigm did not release a Subwoofer with a similar configuration until both Companies were owned by the same Parent Company ShoreView). Otherwise, I honestly think there would be some sort of Patent Infringement Claim. It is just that it has been over a Decade since ML released the first Decscent and no other Companies have released similar arrangements until Paradigm.
> Cheers,
> JJ


That is interesting JJ, It's amazing how politics all work out in the end.:dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
Behold the wonders of synergy. The bad part of it is that Martin Logans ESL and Reserve ESL Series that had always been made in Lawrence, Kansas are now made in Paradigm's Plant in Ontario.

Now if Martin Logan did not call itself "The Great American Speaker Company", I would not be offended. However, when even $25,000 Speakers are now not even made in America, it seems disingenuous at best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What is really interesting is that Paradigm did not release a Subwoofer with a similar configuration until both Companies were owned by the same Parent Company (ShoreView). Otherwise, I honestly think there would be some sort of Patent Infringement Claim. It is just that it has been over a Decade since ML released the first Decscent and no other Companies have released similar arrangements until Paradigm.
> Cheers,
> JJ


This is what got me thinking in the first place, go back to where the idea originated from so to speak, with my main concern being multichannel music, being good with movies is a bonus :T


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I'm still waiting for my new sub :hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
When I first saw a new Post by you, I thought the Subwoofer had arrived. I am almost as excited as you are for your Subwoofer to arrive. Have they given you any indication of when it will be here?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> When I first saw a new Post by you, I thought the Subwoofer had arrived. I am almost as excited as you are for your Subwoofer to arrive. Have they given you any indication of when it will be here?
> Cheers,
> JJ


No not really Jack, the dealership said he should have an idea by Friday, so it has not even left the US yet I guess


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Bummer!:foottap: I'm looking forward to hearing about this bad boy.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I still do not have an ETA either, getting a little inpatient as I want it now :crying:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I have faith it will be here soon. On Thursday Night, a 40 Foot Australian Pine Tree fell down in my Back Yard and took my Power Line and Mast (where the A/C Line Comes in) causing a fire where my Power Transformer was. Had the Fire Department there and FPL (Florida Power and Light)

For over 24 Hours I was without Power and having no idea if all my HT Components were damaged from the Surge when the Power Line came down. Thankfully all was well and it gave me the opportunity to vacuum the Panels on my Martin Logans as they need 24 Hours to fully discharge.

John, you are going to love the Depth. Going without my HT and Power for 24 Hours and seeing my House rise to 85 Degrees inside (living in Southwest Florida does have its downsides) really made me realize how great my Depth sounds. Along with the rest of my gear.

I truly cannot wait to read your findings on the Depth i. I will again caution you from making critical analysis until the Depth has fully broken in. I was amazed at the difference after 75-100 Hours.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Crikey Jack I'm glad all is well after that incident, that is always one thing that scares me with everything going bang or fried, and thankfully that no one was hurt.

Jack I have been without a sub now for some time so I really am looking forward to getting my hands on the Depth, believe me :foottap:

Edit: Oh I will make sure that it is given time to break in before coming to any conclusions, I remember taking some measurements when I got an SVS PB13Ultra and calibrated it more or less straight away to see the response and it fell away quite steeply at 20hz but after a few weeks of run in time, I took some new reading and calibrated it again and it was flat all the way down to 15hz and more in room this was using an SMS-1 to look at the response but used Audyssey for EQ and with NO filters from the velodyne being used.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I won't lie, it was a nightmare. The FPL folks that arrived on scene told me that I both needed an Electrician to come out and have a City Inspection before they would restore Power. With it happening on a Thursday Night, the chances of getting an Inspection done on Friday were about impossible.

Thankfully, my Electrician has many contacts with the Power Company and they preformed an Emergency Restore without an Inspection. The Inspection is happening next week.

The major problem is living this far South, it was over 90 Degrees with a Heat Index over 100 Degrees. My house was 85 Degrees before Power was restored. All of the contents of my Refrigerator are ruined. The good news is that FPL is actually going to repay me for that.

I had never been without power for over 24 Hours before. If it was not so bloody hot, it would not have been as horrible. However, with the heat and uncertainty about the well being of my HT gear, I did not get a single minute of Sleep Thursday.

Yesterday, I was a walking zombie having to handle getting the Electrician over and dealing with FPL. I did not get power until 11 PM. I will say my HTC Evo 4G provided a great deal of entertainment and my Macbook Pro was fully charged when the Tree fell so I was able to charge the Evo during the Blackout.

Today is a new day and besides the contents of my fridge, all is fine. I just have never been without Electricity for over 24 Hours before.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Good to hear everything is good now and no one was injured, besides sweating like a marathon runner for 24hrs. At least you had some entertainment to keep you occupied during your wait.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
Indeed. The HTC Evo is a fantastic Smartphone. I personally prefer it to the iPhone. While I use Apple Computers, I hate the fact that you cannot switch out the Battery on the iPhone. 

The fact that the new Macbook Pro does not allow you to switch Batteries has caused me not to purchase one. I was so disappointed that they did that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

We take things for granted now a days as generally power interruptions are not that common but accidents do happen and then you realise how much you miss it, the main thing is you are Ok and your kit is too :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
Indeed amigo. I have truly been blessed as I had never been without power for such a long time. I just am excited for you and cannot wait for your Depth i to arrive. Which Finish did you choose?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I have gone for the light cherry as it will get darker over time and will match my AV rack more so than the speakers, but I was dithering between the 2 and settled with that colour, I just love the look of the ML subs and they look so well built, I just think it will be a perfect match for my ProAcs.

When you look at the measurements taken of the original Depth you can tell from the graphs that it really is a good design, and then you look at the Paradigm sub1 & 2 you can see where the idea has risen from.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Still waiting patiently :foottap: apparently it was being shipped earlier this week from the US and am awaiting feedback from the dealership, Absolute Sounds in the UK distribute Martin Logan products in the UK so from them to the dealership I bought it from and then to me, just seems an age I have been waiting now...I want it :hissyfit:


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I bet the wait is a nightmare. Still, at least you know its your this month :yay:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
I am so sorry that it is taking so long for your Subwoofer to arrive. I would try to get a free Subwoofer Cable out of the Dealer for the Delay. Given the markups with Cables, you really do have a sporting chance.
I really cannot wait for you to finally have the Depth i.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Moonfly said:


> I bet the wait is a nightmare. Still, at least you know its your this month :yay:


Tell me about it Dan, until it is sitting in my room I will not be a happy man :huh:


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am so sorry that it is taking so long for your Subwoofer to arrive. I would try to get a free Subwoofer Cable out of the Dealer for the Delay. Given the markups with Cables, you really do have a sporting chance.
> I really cannot wait for you to finally have the Depth i.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I will certainly try Jack, maybe there is a shortage in supply of the Depth i as Absolute Sounds said it is ML causing the delays :scratch:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Hello,
Hopefully the delay will not be much longer. Perhaps they have Descent i's available and could give you a special deal due to the delay?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Hopefully the delay will not be much longer. Perhaps they have Descent i's available and could give you a special deal due to the delay?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Now that would be nice, but the Depth i is the one I want due to size restraints and I honestly do not need all that extra bass, music is more my priority and since having my daughter levels have become less higher than I used to listen to plus I bet it goes plenty loud anyway :T


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

A Quick update this was from Friday...and it looks like I am going to have a play with a Descent i after all, the only trouble is I may like it too much 

I spoke to the dealer yesterday and told them I'm not too happy as it has been 4 weeks and gave him a bit of an ear bashing, so this coming week they are going to lend me there demo Descent i to use until mine arrives, I think the distributor in the UK was waiting to place a bigger shipment (that's the truth of it) so held on which is out of order.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



recruit said:


> A Quick update this was from Friday...and it looks like I am going to have a play with a Descent i after all, the only trouble is I may like it too much
> 
> I spoke to the dealer yesterday and told them I'm not too happy as it has been 4 weeks and gave him a bit of an ear bashing, so this coming week they are going to lend me there demo Descent i to use until mine arrives, I think the distributor in the UK was waiting to place a bigger shipment (that's the truth of it) so held on which is out of order.


Wow. Trouble. Going to be great. Awesome will get to see comparison.
JJ


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Not a real professional way for them to do things (the distributer), it will be nice however that you'll finnally be able to here one in your house.

Back when i orderd my Paradigm CC390 center channel i ended up waiting just about as long, i was told it took so long because they don't sell very many of them:rant::scratch:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

HHello,
I definitely think it is great that John will get to Audition both in Home.
When I first saw the Depth, I was worried as it is not a huge Enclosure.

However, upon lifting it and hooking it up, I was shocked. My brother has the Decent I and I really was impressed how good the Depth sounds. Another issue with the Descent is weight as it is over 100 Pounds and is not an easy 1 Man Move.

I look forward to reading John's findings. My Room is pretty large and a single Depth has worked quite well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Wow. Trouble. Going to be great. Awesome will get to see comparison.
> JJ


It may be a ploy to get me to get the Descent i :whistling: but I want to stick with my plan and will be a great opportunity to be able to compare between the 2 Jack


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Still waiting for my ML Depth i to turn up but for the meantime I have been playing with this beast, the Depths BIGGER brother the Descent i :hsd:

And it does go very deep and loud, it makes my ProAc D28's seem relatively small in comparison :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I have not been able to put it between the speakers because of the size but it sounds particularly good where it is now, well its not that much difference in location.

Sorry about the PQ as I can only use my Blackberry atm to take them and the resolution is pretty poor, but you get the idea.

It weighs in at nearly 50kg as it has 3 x 10" subs :yikes:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

It's a beast. I remember when my Brother got his Descent i just how heavy it was. The Depth still weighs a good bit more than it appears.

I really think the Depth will work splendidly for you. While smaller, it still provides all of the Design Features of the Descent in a more manageable Enclosure.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Jack, I've just taken delivery of my Depth i and have just finished hooking everything up and it sounds fantastic, just playing a bit of Brother in Arms - Dire straits and it really is more or less the same as the Descent i sound wise, well bass, each speaker sounds full range...both subs really do integrate so well with my speakers...very pleased and well worth the wait :yay:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Congrats! I am so happy for you. And if you think it sounds good now, just wait for to be fully broken in. With mine, after about fifty hours it really opened up. I truly love mine and am so glad you are pleased. Look so forward to your further insights . 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Sounds great John, and very positive, congrats matey. I take it your now happy to run your speakers small again


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Congrats! I am so happy for you. And if you think it sounds good now, just wait for to be fully broken in. With mine, after about fifty hours it really opened up. I truly love mine and am so glad you are pleased. Look so forward to your further insights .
> Cheers,
> JJ


Cheers Jack, it really is a class piece of kit and the bass just sounds so tight, atm I am going through all my SACD's and DVD-Audio's which sound sublime 



Moonfly said:


> Sounds great John, and very positive, congrats matey. I take it your now happy to run your speakers small again


I am going to be running the sub with the high level inputs and the ProAc's will be large in Direct mode, with the xover approx 35hz, but that can wait for the moment as I want to listen to my multichannel music for the time being and maybe a movie tonight :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Some pics of it in situ taken with phone so excuse the quality...I think it looks very tidy and complete now!


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Ive found pretty much all towers sound better musically when allowed to run their intended range. I guess the high frequencies are produced with the bass response of the speakers in mind, and messing with the bass messes with how the speakers are supposed to sound. Without dual subs, I can never get music spot on no matter what and the speakers have always sounded slightly less than they should. Getting your impressions of music with the HL connections going should be interesting, but can you run them both anyway?


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I think I can Dan as per the manual, I either connect speaker wire or get a splitter and run it into the Hi Level inputs...the Martin Logan subs are probably the most musical subs I have ever heard, the 3 x 8" drivers really do work so well and there is no vibration on the sub at all due to its configuration, very clever indeed and unique.

Having the controls on the top of the sub makes life a lot easier too.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Shouldnt you run a full range pre out to the subs hi level input, if the high level input is via phonos?

If you run from the speakers, then you would have to switch between full range and LFE managed on your processor, which would then effectively be a switcher between running you speakers as either small or full range.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Yes, I would have to get splitters to run RCA cables into the sub, but I have run cables from the Rotel amp to the sub but not connected it yet but will give it a go, I need to have a good read of the manual too but atm I am just enjoying the LFE connection, plus the sub needs to run in properly.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Can you decide yet if you prefer it to the 5100?


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Moonfly said:


> Can you decide yet if you prefer it to the 5100?


For the speakers that I have now I think the sub is a perfect match, I was going to look at the Sub1 from Paradgim but it was just too much, even the Descent was too much and too big, I would say you are getting 80% of the performance of the Descent in a cabinet nearly half the size although it weighs in at 31.8kg which is not light, with M&K speakers the 5100 was the perfect match but not for my ProAcs, even the BK XXLS400 was just too weak in comparison to the ML sub, the three 8" drivers are equivalent to a 15" sub, but it also has some clever technology making it rather special IMO and I'm pleasantly surprised by this sub.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Once I have had a good few weeks with the sub I will do a full review of it, and with the amount of subs I have had through my system over the years I can hopefully give some good feedback for the members and people looking for a High end sub which works so well because of some clever technology giving excellent performance.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

I really do look forward to reading your Review. For me, it really has offered the best of both Worlds, being excellent for Music and HT. I listened to so much more Music after getting one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

That is one nice looking sub John, i'm feeling envy fever coming on:unbelievable:. Maybe it will go away once PE gets the TC drivers back in stock so i can do my "clone".

Can't wait to read your review and i am very happy you finely got your new toy.:T


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Cheers guys :T I have been having an absolute riot with this sub today, performance wise it is so close to the Descent, but it is so clean the bass and it digs so deep, really been loosening the drivers up today while the family were out :heehee:


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Would you care to elaborate on 'clever technology' John?


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Moonfly said:


> Would you care to elaborate on 'clever technology' John?


I'll leave any more info out until my review, but if you have a read on its website for the time being its pretty easy to understand what I mean


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Well it would depend on whether your talking amp (on board eq) or driver (servo) tech, but I guess I'll wait till you review it.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Moonfly said:


> Well it would depend on whether your talking amp (on board eq) or driver (servo) tech, but I guess I'll wait till you review it.


There is a multitude of things that I like about this sub and I'm surprised the Descent or Depth has not had more exposure as they really are first class High end subs, I suppose the design is more of what I meant but without the technology advances it would not make its performance possible, now you just have to look at Paradgims new sub1 and 2 to see where they have derived from.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

There's bigger things that go on behind the scenes as to why the Paradigm designs draw parallels with the Logans, and it hadnt gone unnoticed. The cancelling idea isnt new, but its good to see more companies using it, especially with sealed subs which really come into their own when multiple drivers are used. Honestly I'm not surprised at the performance and musicality. I would be surprised if it amazed me with the depth it can produced, but I'm sure SQ is second to none.

Ive heard a lot of subs (and that will also include a Sub1 very soon ), but obviously we cant hear them all, so I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Absolutely, its not all about high SPL's as we all know this is something that a lot of subs can produce but to me SQ is the most important reason why I went for these subs and Martin Logan is a brand which is renowned for this in its speakers range.

I'm having fun just ploughing through all my Higher resolution audio discs which has had an new lease of life, enough for now though :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Now it is time to come over to the Stat Side and switch all your Speakers to Martin Logan. I think right now it is just Sonnie and myself who are using ML Speakers in their Theater on Staff.

And as far as Paradigm's recent Designs, I really do not think they would have been released without now ML and Paradigm being under the same Corporate umbrella. (ShoreView) 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Now it is time to come over to the Stat Side and switch all your Speakers to Martin Logan. I think right now it is just Sonnie and myself who are using ML Speakers in their Theater on Staff.


What's that saying? - " Never say Never " :yikes:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Indeed. Just for a thought, check out this:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/home...artinlogan-home-theater-system.html?showall=1

I have been so pleased with my current rig. Amazingly versatile handling Music and Movies with great fidelity.
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Indeed. Just for a thought, check out this:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/home...artinlogan-home-theater-system.html?showall=1
> 
> I have been so pleased with my current rig. Amazingly versatile handling Music and Movies with great fidelity.
> JJ



Your not doing my wallet any favours Jack so please stop it :nono:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*

Life is short my brother. Also, your ProAc's would be worth quite a bit greatly offsetting the price of admission.
Just dreaming I suppose....


----------



## recruit

*Re: Martin Logan Descent i*



Jungle Jack said:


> Life is short my brother. Also, your ProAc's would be worth quite a bit greatly offsetting the price of admission.
> Just dreaming I suppose....


Oh so true Jack life is too short, but I do not honestly think I could part with my ProAc's as I love them too much :dunno:


----------



## recruit

I have not had a chance to do a review of the Depth i yet but will get round to it asap, but lets just say I like it a lot :bigsmile:


----------



## Marky67

Hi Recruit, you sub looks awesome :T how much did it cost you, if you do not mind me asking?


Cheers


Mark


----------



## recruit

Marky67 said:


> Hi Recruit, you sub looks awesome :T how much did it cost you, if you do not mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

Thanks for kind comment, the sub was a little under the £2,000 mark , I purchased it through  Guilford Audio  and there service was great but had a few problems with the UK importer for ML which was not Guilford Audio's fault and they even lent me a Descent which was huge and weighed a ton, if interested speak to Trevor and he can give you a price on request inclusive of delivery.

It is the best sub I have owned for music and matches my ProAc's perfectly and it is not too shabby for movies either.


----------



## Marky67

Many thanks for the information, it is way over my budget at the moment :gulp: 


How do you think your sub would stack up against the SVS PB13-Ultra, is it an entirely different beast?


----------



## recruit

The SVS is an entirely different beast and I did own one for a while, the SVS has shear output which will blow you away for movies but for music it is good but the Martin Logan Depth i is in a different league, it is also more than enough for movies, just not as much headroom as the PB13Ultra.

If I was to try another SVS sub the new SB13+ would suite me better than another Ultra.


----------



## Moonfly

The Ultra is what I would describe as very accurate, but very neutral, and heavily focused on very clean low end grunt at very high levels, from what is a pretty compact sub considering the performance on offer. Its still quite large though. The upper bass thats essential to good musical ability isnt that apparent with the Ultra IMO, and for me even a sub as good as the Ultra still isnt as good as a high performance sealed sub musically.

Just my 10 pence.


----------



## recruit

That is why I went for the Martin Logan as it suites my needs perfectly and sounds stunning with multichannel music and 2 channel also, deep rich bass with a texture that other subs miss on music soundtracks.


----------



## Moonfly

It makes perfect sense to me. Thats why I sold my Ultra (personal taste as much as anything I'm sure), and went back to sealed subs. The rest is history :devil:


----------



## Dave Upton

I just set up a Paradigm Sub1 yesterday, so far I'm very impressed with the bass (and the PBK is unbelievable in terms of ease of use and effectiveness).


----------



## recruit

Dave Upton said:


> I just set up a Paradigm Sub1 yesterday, so far I'm very impressed with the bass (and the PBK is unbelievable in terms of ease of use and effectiveness).


you lucky lucky man...yes the PBK is derived from Anthems own ARC, so that is why it is very good indeed. :T


----------



## bambino

Dave Upton said:


> I just set up a Paradigm Sub1 yesterday, so far I'm very impressed with the bass (and the PBK is unbelievable in terms of ease of use and effectiveness).


No fair now i envy both of you.:innocent: Those subwoofers have got to be some of the best on the market, someday i hope to have one or the other as i know both companys build nothing but top notch products.:T


----------



## recruit

If you notice the design of the Paradgim Sub1&2 are very similar to the ML subs, but with 3 more drivers in each cabinet, ok if you want to pressurise a football stadium :yikes:


----------



## Iaria

Hi John, happy new year
have you done a review of ML depth i yet? I am curious to see how good it is, I know it's not in my price range, but maybe after a year you might want to sell it, you must be very exited by it
Gerry


----------



## recruit

Iaria said:


> Hi John, happy new year
> have you done a review of ML depth i yet? I am curious to see how good it is, I know it's not in my price range, but maybe after a year you might want to sell it, you must be very exited by it
> Gerry


And a Happy New Year to you too Gerry!!

No I have not done a review of the sub yet as I have been enjoying it for quite a while and also not so well with my Health, but I will get one done eventually as it is a great sub that deserves more exposure.

As for selling it, NO you have already had one sub off of me, so I intend to keep it for a little while longer :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

I definitely think the Martin Logan Depth i is run in now and have re-run my EQ and the bass is extremely tight and deep, so I will need to take some measurements and then get on with the review, which should hopefully not be too long now :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The Depth really has been an amazing Subwoofer for me. To quote Charlton Heston, "you will have to take mine out of my cold dead hands". It really has offered the best of both worlds offering superb Music and HT performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Could not agree more Jack, the Martin Logan subs really do perform exceptionaly well for both music and movies, been listening to some David Byrne all afternoon and Jon Hopkins, and been kicking some seriously loud bass on my system as everyone is out :devil:


----------



## Iaria

Looking at your set up pics, the Depth i looks nice, not much bigger than the xxls 400 it replaced, what about positioning? does it suffer if is put in a corner? or against a wall?
gerry


----------



## Jungle Jack

Iaria said:


> Looking at your set up pics, the Depth i looks nice, not much bigger than the xxls 400 it replaced, what about positioning? does it suffer if is put in a corner? or against a wall?
> gerry


Hello,
When I first got mine, I was shocked at how small it was, (Depth about 1 inch shorter than Depth i) but it weighs almost 70 Pounds and the 3 Woofers are of a very high quality with heavy magnets.

As to positioning, I personally do not position it directly against the Wall due to it having the aforementioned 3 Woofers and believing it best to have some breathing room. Results may vary I suppose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Iaria said:


> Looking at your set up pics, the Depth i looks nice, not much bigger than the xxls 400 it replaced, what about positioning? does it suffer if is put in a corner? or against a wall?
> gerry


Hi Gerry, I know it is small but as Jack says they are very heavy indeed and built superbly, the Position it is in has always been the best for my room and every sub I have had has been placed there with a room gain around the 30 to 40hz area which needs a little taming and that is it really, I am happy with the results :T


----------



## Iaria

recruit said:


> Hi Gerry, I know it is small but as Jack says they are very heavy indeed and built superbly, the Position it is in has always been the best for my room and every sub I have had has been placed there with a room gain around the 30 to 40hz area which needs a little taming and that is it really, I am happy with the results :T


I wish you could come to my house to set up up humble system, when I saw/heard yours, I thought there was something wrong with mine, then I remembered that I only have a fraction of your budget.
The same happens when I go to hi-fi shows like Bristol, come home and want to throw away my setup and start again, will be going again this year, and will go to the ML stand just to see what I would like but can't afford
Gerry


----------



## recruit

Iaria said:


> I wish you could come to my house to set up up humble system, when I saw/heard yours, I thought there was something wrong with mine, then I remembered that I only have a fraction of your budget.
> The same happens when I go to hi-fi shows like Bristol, come home and want to throw away my setup and start again, will be going again this year, and will go to the ML stand just to see what I would like but can't afford
> Gerry


Lol! Gerry you are too kind...but you know I have to live on Bake Beans on toast for the rest of the year as I am broke now :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Iaria

There is nothing wrong with baked beans :bigsmile::dumbcrazy:


----------



## striperri

above my pay grade but figured lets give it a shottry to repoduce the design in DIY as much as we can.

DIY build coming sealed sub desgned after the ML with 3 12" LMS-R

I know we can not create what was 8 years in the making but will se ehow close we can get.

:coocoo:


----------



## Moonfly

striperri said:


> above my pay grade but figured lets give it a shottry to repoduce the design in DIY as much as we can.
> 
> DIY build coming sealed sub desgned after the ML with 3 12" LMS-R
> 
> I know we can not create what was 8 years in the making but will se ehow close we can get.
> 
> :coocoo:


I'd be willing to bet the DIY would be better myself, using such high quality drivers that are also larger. Get the power and eq right, and your golden. Cab volume of a hexagonal cabinet is also pretty easy to work out accurately, so I say go for it


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would be interested to read how an DIY interpretation of MartinLogan's Balanced Force Driver Alignment would do. Using larger Woofers is exactly what Sister Company Paradigm has done with their recent top range Subwoofers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would be interested to read how an DIY interpretation of MartinLogan's Balanced Force Driver Alignment would do. Using larger Woofers is exactly what Sister Company Paradigm has done with their recent top range Subwoofers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Paradigm only use 8 and 10 inch drivers. Using 12's would make for an interesting result. Personally, I think I would go for dual subs, each using 3 x 12" drivers and 3KW each. I reckon they would be awesome.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Cannot I believe I wrote larger Woofers when I wrote double the Woofers as the Sub-1 uses 6 woofers in a similar enclosure as opposed to the 3 used in the Depth and Descent. 

I had written a Post with the correct info and accidentally deleted the entire Post and hastily rewrote it as it is frustrating writing the same Post twice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly

We all do it, no probs.


----------



## rab-byte

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would be interested to read how an DIY interpretation of MartinLogan's Balanced Force Driver Alignment would do. Using larger Woofers is exactly what Sister Company Paradigm has done with their recent top range Subwoofers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


The hard part will be getting those subs to fire exactly at the same time. The depth/decent have absolutely no cabinet resonance. To the degree that you can place a coin on it's side and not have it fall over. You can even place a shot on it and see no vibration in the liquid.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I adore my Depth. In fact, many MartinLogan CLX Owners actually prefer the speed of it over the Descent. When we are talking about a 25 Thousand Dollar Speaker, that says a great deal. 

When James Tanner (VP Bryston) owned CLX's, he went with the Depth i as well after both Auditioning and talking with MartinLogan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino

I know i said months ago that i was gonna build a clone of the Sub 1 or 2 and those are still in my plans especially now that the TC drivers are back in stock. I was thinking though of going with 3-12" drivers however. One bind i got my self into though is i sold one of my power plants that i would have needed to drive a triple sub arangment using drivers like the TC's. I don't think the Crown XLS802 is powerful enough on it's own to deliver what they would be asking for.:flex:


----------



## gperkins_1973

Ive designed the tri sealed sub for that nice chap who is having 3 TC sounds LMS-R 12" drivers. 4.5 cu ft but fairly large because off the cutouts. 4000 watts off power so a single marathon 5050 power amp. Oh forgot to mention, this guy is having two off them.

The descent i's from what I recall are $3500 each. This is costing less than that for two diy more powerful jobbys!

Great read up on the depth sub though I have to say.


----------

